# For those so inclined - from Japan



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

Many of you may know that the Nissan Stagea is the Wagon counterpart of the Skyline...

Just thought I would take a moment to introduce you to my daily driver...

A 2004 Nissan Stagea ARX four.... This is the "cross country / all-road" version of the newest Stagea NM35 ( current counter-part of the V35 Skyline in Japan )... It comes with a VQ25DET 2.5 liter V6 DOHC turbo 280ps & 41.5 kg-m torque (more than the legendary RB26DETT twin Turbo Skyline was in STOCK trim ), Attessa E-TS all wheel drive syncro 5 speed M/AT & Super Hicas AWS... 

The power produced by this V6 is likely related to the fact that it produces 1.4 bar of boost with a stock ECU, a pod filter setup and a stainless cat-back exhaust... It's currently riding on 19x8 wheels & 245/45ZR19 Yokohamas...

I have been living in Sapporo Japan for 5 years and the following photo was taken very near to the most Northern point in all of Japan - Wakanai, Hokkaido...

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

cool looking sleeper for sure


----------



## cain (May 30, 2006)

wow!! nice pics, man!!! 
I thought that Nissan had dropped the Super Hicas system several years ago.


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

We have that car here in the states too ... we call it "Volvo."


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

SangHyun06 said:


> We have that car here in the states too ... we call it "Volvo."


^^hahahahahahahha!!!


----------



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

SangHyun06 said:


> We have that car here in the states too ... we call it "Volvo."


That's like saying the you have a Skyline in the States - it's called a Mustang    

Fraid - all humor aside - the Vulvas don't hold a candle to this - If you ever get the chance to drive both - as I have then - you'll know why...

Audi was actually the first to incorporate this look - followed by Nissan and then Volvo...

BTW... Do you know what they call an Altima in Japan ????

Cheers


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Higuma said:


> BTW... Do you know what they call an Altima in Japan ????
> 
> Cheers



93-97 = U13 Blubird...first gen
98-01 = L30 is American Market Only...second gen
02-06 = L31 is American Market Only...third gen, however, it has a similar but not identical counterpart in Japan, the Teana. It actually falls between the Altima and the Maxima...


----------



## Merilious (May 24, 2006)

Thats pimp, I would so daily one of these when my woman pops out some babys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

That stagea is fricking beautiful. Whoever compared the stagea to a volvo, slap yourself.

I want that motor


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the Stageas

thanks for the pics

gorgeous car


----------



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

*Glad you all liked it...*

 Here's another quick picture I shot the other night while driving down south to Hakodate...

It's processed a bit "artsy" but perhaps you'll like it...










Cheers,


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

has plenty of ques from the g35, as well as the lines


----------



## Kanun (Jun 13, 2006)

this first time for me to talk in here.
I'm from Sakhalin island, Russia, just above the Japanese Hokkaido island.
Quite a number of Stageas are appearing here on the island.
Very glad to know that this forum and people are existing.

Regards,
Alex


----------

